# Poor Border Guard



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Reminds of the keystone cops.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

LMFAO!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

How many "undocumented immigrants" were in that van? It was like a circus car full of clowns.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

:smt082:smt082:smt082
Reckon that cop is embarrassed to have that video shown? Imagine how much hell his fellow officers gave him!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> How many "undocumented immigrants" were in that van? It was like a circus car full of clowns.


i counted 14. Anyone else.
Man that was funny. Poor cop.
:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I counted an even dozen and I think he got one. I don't know the location in South Texas but they have checkpoints on the North side of a N/S roads which is why they bail and head north overland around the checkpoints.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:anim_lol: I've seen that before and it kills me. The music just makes it "wet yourself" funny! :anim_lol:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Old enough*

bps3040: :smt082 Sir; :anim_lol: that were'nt:anim_lol: funny:anim_lol:
Gotta go change now:anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That was great!



Do you know why Santa Anna only took 1,500 soldiers to fight at the Alamo?

He only had two pickup trucks.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

I counted 13... one of the ones you may have counted may have been a officer who pulled up in the begining and started to chase


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

WOW that was great. Feel sorry for him but not much he could do and yeah he is prolly catching some flak but it was kinda a lose lose situation from the start. The music was classic though:smt035:smt043


----------

